# Shower Leaking out of elbow



## Brooksc08 (Mar 28, 2009)

How would i go about fixing my shower head thats leaking out of the "elbow" that i barely have access to? I did not install this shower myself so I dont know much.


----------



## Redwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Is it leaking from where the shower arm screws into the drop ear elbow in the wall?

If so unscrew the shower arm and wrap the threads with teflon tape apply a little teflon paste and thread it in until tight. It shouldn't leak.

Inspect the threads on the end of the shower arm to make sure they haven't been damaged.


----------



## Obama the Plumber (Apr 13, 2009)

If you hold onto the shower head, that should give you enough leverage to unthread the shower arm.  

Sometimes the arm will crack, but most of the time, a bit of tape and dope, and rethreading will do.  

You're a little too young to smoke aren't you?


----------



## Redwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Obama the Plumber said:


> You're a little too young to smoke aren't you?



I have a youthful appearance...


----------

